
World Population Growth - hunglee2
https://ourworldindata.org/world-population-growth/
======
dredmorbius
This is a deep and excellent compilation of global population demographics.
I'd add a few additional observations:

1\. Population doesn't always follow a logistic curve. See Ireland,
particularly before and after 1850.
[http://www.mapspictures.com/ireland/history/ireland_populati...](http://www.mapspictures.com/ireland/history/ireland_population.php)

2\. The land area per capita plot is a very interesting direction to take the
discussion. The more so if you consider solar flux and things derived from
solar flux, such as food. For humans, and non-humans. Recent trends become all
the more fascinating. [https://ello.co/dredmorbius/post/_bi5uhywbdyukhfy-
eayjw](https://ello.co/dredmorbius/post/_bi5uhywbdyukhfy-eayjw)

3\. There's looking not only at _population_ but total _biomass_. Paul
Chefurka has plotted out how human and nonhuman vertabrate biomass compare
over time. Another fascinating insight: [http://peakoilbarrel.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/Terrestr...](http://peakoilbarrel.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/Terrestrial-Vertebrate-Biomass.jpg)

[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152825071748824](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152825071748824)

